
Ask HN: How did you buy your last pair of shoes? - waqasaday
Hi HN, doing some research on where and how hackers buy their shoes online. Could you share your online buying experience briefly?<p>thanks,
======
PaulHoule
Last time I bought shoes online: I was working with a trainer at the gym and
was talking about how my toes were impinging on my sneakers. He told me to go
to Fleet Feet in Syracuse (an hour away), I got videotaped on a treadmill and
I got recommended a pair of Brooks.

These are in the $80-$100 range but they are great. Driving to Syracuse is a
long haul, so since then I buy direct from the Brooks store.

Other than that, I buy shoes mostly in person. For instance, Walmart has shoes
in the $20 range that last maybe 1/4 as long as the Brooks but are compatible
with my feet. They look snazzy and sometimes I buy a few pairs in different
colors.

Ithaca has a great shoe store called Fontanas, and they have brilliant
salespeople who will match you up with something good. I live on a farm so
they set me up with the same jodphur boots they sell to students at the
Cornell vet school. For dress shoes they set me up with a pair of Eccos that
look sharp but are comfortable for walking around New York City all day.
Fontanas sells Brooks, some mall stores sell New Balance and Converse too,
good for exercise and fashion.

------
CalChris
I gave up on New Balance (Trump) and needed something 993-like, a good
stability trainer. I did a fair amount of web research. I found something bad
before I found ASICs GT-1000 5s which came in my width 4E and size. I bought
last year's model on Amazon for $45. They're better than the 993s were. They
might be the best shoes I've ever had.

------
Torwald
A paper catalogue of a mail order house focusing on gardening equipment. I saw
a nice pair of shoes in the "misc" section.

I ordered per phone call because I was too lazy to type anything. I will buy
again there, because the phone service was very nice and also gave me the
strong impression that I just talked with somebody who knows what she is
doing.

------
whatnotests
Kenneth Cole website.

They have this great feature to help you ensure the correct size based on othe
brands+sizes you already have.

That one feature alone helped me gain confidence in a buying decision I
otherwise would not have made.

------
tiredwired
Go to a store and find a pair that fit. Leave the store and then order
multiple pairs of those shoes from Amazon. That way I save some money and I do
not need to buy shoes as often.

~~~
waqasaday
Curious which shoes did you select and why did not you buy right off the
store?

